

Ask HN: Feedback on MVP - percygrunwald

Hi everyone, I&#x27;m an Australian entrepreneur launching a viral marketing tool at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.viralmage.com and would really appreciate some feedback on the MVP.<p>The value proposition is: &quot;ViralMage is a viral marketing tool that helps businesses cheaply build a pre-launch mailing list&quot;.<p>How it works:
1. Use the tool to easily create a simple landing page for your product launch with an email signup field.
2. Add rewards to the campaign. Users whose friends sign up using their referral link can get free products, with increasingly valuable products for increasing shares. E.g. 10 friends, a free basic model of your product; 20 friends, a free premium model of your product.
3. Share your landing page with your seed list (friends and family, for instance) and ask them to share with others.
4. Track how many people have signed up for your launch and then export their emails when you&#x27;re ready to contact them.<p>The questions I would like to ask are:
- Is the value proposition clear?
- Are there any areas that you think need improvement&#x2F;clarifying?
- If you find the idea compelling, but wouldn&#x27;t use the service, why not?<p>Thanks,
Percy
======
jimmysteakyche
nice, but im not sure what kind of rewards i would setup for my company..or if
i can afford them (cost-effective)

~~~
percygrunwald
I guess it really comes down to how valuable each lead is to your company. On
average, how much money can you make from one person on your mailing list? How
about 10? It's not an easy question to answer if you don't have the data.

Is your company planning to launch a new product? Has your company done email
marketing in the past?

